# Wrong round fired in gun



## briguy (Dec 5, 2005)

The other day ay the range, I stupidly let a friend of mine load one of my magazines for my sig p220(.45 ACP). He mistakenly loaded 1 40 cal round into it and I fired it. The case split down the side and the bullet probably ricocheted down the barrel. I broke down the gun immediately afterwards and looked at the barrel and chamber. I couldn't see any apparent deformation or metal fragments. I took a toothbrush and scrubbed the chamber down and then cleaned it with a patch. No metal fragments came out and everything appeared to look OK. I havn't fired the gun since and my question is could there potentially be any damage to the chamber or barrel and how would I know.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The only way to know for sure is to have the gun inspected by a professional gunsmith. I highly recommend that you have it inspected prior to shooting it again.

Good Luck.

Bob


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have seen the same thing happen before. 40 cal in a 45 and a 9mm in a 40 cal. Neither guy ever noticed, and no damage occured to the handgun. I have also seen a fellow shoot 270's out of his 30-06 ( I thought the longer neck wouldn't allow a 270 to chamber in a 30-06, but it sure did in an old pre 64 Winchester). Two rounds and they were flying all over. The only good thing is it got me a free box of 270's. I doubt there is any damage to your handgun, but checking it out would be playing it safe.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I doubt you experienced any damage to the pistol. Having said that, it's not a bad idea to get it checked out. I once fired a 44 magnum round in a 45 colt revolver and had the same results, split case, but no apparent damage otherwise. Since there would not have been an overpressure situation, I doubt you'll have a problem. Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm with Burl, doubt you hurt the gun, but if it makes you feel better, get it checked out. Me personally, I wuld just keep shooting.

:sniper:


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2005)

hey guys, thanks for the responses. I called Sigarms in N.H. and talked to their gunsmith. He said this is a common occurence and there's never been any damage to any of the guns he's seen. I went to the range and shot it and it was balls on accurate and I looked at some of the spent shells and couldn't see any apparent marks that would suggest deformation so I think I'm allright.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey another Pat's fan!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow, another gun lover in this little communist country called Massachusetts. You and I are rare birds in this sorry state. And woodpecker, I feel sorry for you. I can't imagine what it must feel like to be a Broncos fan :idiot: , not being able to do squat since Elway left. As for me, I think I'm allright with three championships in six years with more to come. :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

briguy said:


> Wow, another gun lover in this little communist country called Massachusetts.:


Wow you really are from Mass!!  Yeah this state is the pitts all the gun laws and the punks still shoot each other in Dorchester and Roxbury and in the end we are the ones who pay! :eyeroll: Heck they dont even catch 4 out of 10 of them!! uke:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Yeah woodpecker but we came pretty close to the Superbowl and next year we will be stronger, We have two picks in the first round and Bill will get us back to the Superbowl!!

Imagine if we get some recivers!! Good one thought!

What GIMMIE!!! Cmon Woodpecker Say it 3 World championships!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

there was a story on a website, the guy said i put a double load in a 44 mag then fired it in his anaconda, it blew his gun apart but is was ok (in fact he said he was still holding on to the handle after it blew up)


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2005)

Ahh, man, I would love to come out there and hunt. As it is, the time and money are not currently there. Planning to go to Ohio or Illinios in about three years though. I live just outside Boston, so I have to drive an hour just to hunt a couple of hundred acres of woods. Major pain in the a**. Anyways, woodpecker, I'm just curious to know which superbowl win was a gimme, and I know the Broncos have owned the Pats recently, but all I gotta say is Pats-3 Lombardi trophys, Broncos-2.......SCOREBOARD!


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

So I take it you're a little upset that we (Seattle) stole Deion Branch? :lol:

Also, I once fired an unknown number of .40 rounds through a .45. It seems my wife's uncle got a bag of reloaded ammo with mixed rounds somehow, and I fired at least 4, probably 7 or 8, through the 45. We didn't really notice untill the second one stuck in the chamber that it was marked .40...

I was younger then- it's the only excuse I have.

As a sidenote, you couldn't have much pressure without a bullet big enough to seal in the barrel.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Tuck Rule Woodpecker  Hey Thanks for the invite out west will make the trip one day but thanks again :beer:


----------

